# Anyone Do Death Metal Logos?



## brutalslam (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone on here do death metal logos? I'm interested in getting a logo for my side project. If your just practicing logos and want to try one for free, that would be cool.

Thanks


----------



## Black43 (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you have a band? What's the name, I'll see what i can do


----------



## brutalslam (Jun 28, 2012)

Black43 said:


> Do you have a band? What's the name, I'll see what i can do



Thanks man 

The name is "Ruthless Extermination". And just the words would be cool, don't really want any symbols or anything in it. Grey words on a black background would be what I prefer.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll have a sketch tomorrow, don't have access to paper at the mo'


----------



## brutalslam (Jun 28, 2012)

Black43 said:


> I'll have a sketch tomorrow, don't have access to paper at the mo'



Alright, cool


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 17, 2012)

You ever get this logo made? I could take a swing at it


----------



## brutalslam (Jul 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> You ever get this logo made? I could take a swing at it



Someone did make me a great one for this project. But, me and EndofWill have started a brutal death/slam project together now, and will need one soon, just waiting to hear back from a guy right now that did my last one. But, if you want to go ahead and try one that's great too . The name of our slam project is "Spasmic Infection".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 21, 2012)

How many death metal/slam projects do you have going man?


----------



## brutalslam (Jul 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How many death metal/slam projects do you have going man?



Well, I have one brutal death/slam solo project, one black/doom solo project, and then this collab with EndofWill


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jul 22, 2012)

Mmm... the bittersweet taste of satire


----------



## brutalslam (Jul 22, 2012)

^Wow!!! You have the potential to be a serious art student!


----------

